#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: you around?
<LaserJock> yes
<Burgundavia> can you give a final lookover the bug day story?
<LaserJock> just a sec
<LaserJock> can we fix the ubuntu.com links or does a sysadmin have to do that?
<Burgundavia> mdke_: can do it
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: Hug Day is up, just had a few minor edits
<Burgundavia> ok, thanks
<Burgundavia> I can you reply to the mailng list post?
<LaserJock> done
<Burgundavia> rocking
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Daviey> Hey, any fridge admins about?
<LaserJock> Daviey: what do you need?
<Daviey> hey.
<Daviey> https is asking for authentication
<Daviey> user/password
<Daviey> but http is fine
<Daviey> obv. https://fridge.ubuntu.com/
<LaserJock> hmm, interesting
<LaserJock> Daviey: you might want to notify #canonical-sysadmin
<Daviey> will do sir
<Daviey> no replay;
<Daviey> bah.. i'll make a bug report
<LaserJock> you could email the fridge-devel list
<LaserJock> I'm not sure what you'd file the bug against
<Daviey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fridge/+filebug ?
<Daviey> :D
<LaserJock> oh, I didn't know we had a fridge product in LP
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-06-30
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: you up?
<Burgundavia> of course
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: I just submited a story for Full Circle
<Burgundavia> ah, cool
<LaserJock> and added like 5 events to cover dholbach's emails
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> looking at the FC story now
<LaserJock> I *think* that gets us up to date
<Burgundavia> the book
<Burgundavia> japanese issue and #2 available for preorder
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: edited, but I am tired. Can you give it a final touch and send it live?
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: what did you edit?
<Burgundavia> added a verb to the title
<Burgundavia> the FC story
<LaserJock> oh, yeah
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-06-26
 * powertool08 looks around
<cjohnson> I wonder what this is for
<powertool08> I was promised a sammich and a heineken would be here...
